# I am the proud mother of a new kitty!



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I adopted this little sweetie on Saturday. Sorry the pic is not better. I had my parents pick him up from the shelter for me as I couldn't make it there before it closed and I asked that they keep in his carrier since they have other cats. 

anyways..here he is. Still trying to decide on a name.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I am sitting here right now being all worried because he is home alone. He was fine all night so he should be okay during the day. I am just worry wort. ugh....at least Sean can stop in and check on him this afternoon and then I will be home around 5. He is set up in our bedroom as it is the most kitten proof spot in the apartment.

oh and in case any of you forgot what my other baby looks like here he is - I think they are going to look like father and son.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, what a muffin  He's gorgeous! You're right, they do look like family. That's sweet  

By the way, did you name him Chester? I saw the name in your sig.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

oh yeah..I forgot I put that there. I had thought Chester but now I am not so sure. I will change that.

I am open to suggestions. My dad thought a greek god name like Zeus or something.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

He is so gorgeous! What an adorable kitty. By the way, we left our adopted kitty at home alone on her second day in the house, and it was fine. She probably needed the time alone to sniff around.  

Do you like the name Caribou? For some reason, that cracks me up as a cat name.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

manitu22 said:


> oh yeah..I forgot I put that there. I had thought Chester but now I am not so sure. I will change that.
> 
> I am open to suggestions. My dad thought a greek god name like Zeus or something.


Well, since you have "Willis" - and this is a silly suggestion, but the other kid on Diffrent Strokes was Arnold, and their last name was Jackson. You could call him "Jackson" (Arnold is a pig's name  ). Or "A.J."


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I like the name Chester! The Diff'rent Strokes idea is pretty funny  I can hear the cats now...Whatcha talkin' 'bout, Willis? :lol: :lol:


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

hehehehee...that is how Willis got his name. We couldn't decide on a name for him either. He was quite a talker and Sean would always say "whatcha talkin' 'bout Willis?" as a joke but the name kinda stuck. Now he has tons of silly names like Willistonian, Willis Diller, Baby Willis, Willy D, Willinheimer etc. etc. So the new kitties name has to be something we can have fun with. I am not sure if he looks like an Arnold or a Jackson but the idea was cute.

I like the name Chester because it is a name of this really cute sock puppet from this old MTV show called the Sifl and Olly show.

http://www.najical.com/s-o/season1/ches ... ter_01.jpg


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He's cute!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I like Chester, too. He's soooooooo cute!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

They are both fantastic! What is it with those red tomcats, every single red male cat is huge! Especially if they are longhaired. Last month I met a huge red Maine ****, 12 kg (26,4 pounds).

The name comes when it comes. Take your time and he just might "tell" you his name.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

holy cow! 26 pounds is huge! My willis weighed in recently at 14 pds and the vet said he needs to go on a diet. I didn't think he was that big until I got the kitten. now he looks enormous compared to the little one.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I like the name Chester, b/c I think of Cheetohs when I see him. He's a handsome orange guy though :wink:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I like Chester too. 'But anyone looking for a cute name, "Romeow" (like romeo) is cute!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

oh my goodness, what a cute little baby kitty! I love his face, and I love Willis' cute little black nose. I've never seen an orange cat with a black nose before!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What is it with all these beautiful orange tabbies that everyone is getting?? Is it a conspiracy?? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously, Kris...he's gorgeous. He and Willis most certainly look as if they are truly father and son.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

OMG whatta *DOLL*!! :heart :heart :heart 

Seeing as he's still in a pet taxi, you can just go ahead and ship him here, care of the Jellicle Tribe. 

I'll send a checking for postage :lol:


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Thank you all for the kind remarks. That picture doesn't even do him justice. He is sooooo cute!!! 

sorry Mike...as it was I had to travel far to pick him up!


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

He is drop dead GORGEOUS !!!

I * LOVE * fluffy orange kitties !!!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone again!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Nell- thanks for the remarks on Willis's nose. I think it is cute too and it is quite rare. My vet and all the staff that work there love when he comes in. They just can't over his nose.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Dos he _really_ have a black nose? In the fitst pic he doesn't have one and the 2nd pic looks photo-shoped.


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

> Dos he really have a black nose? In the fitst pic he doesn't have one and the 2nd pic looks photo-shoped.


The first picture is the new baby, Chester. The second picture is her other cat, Willis


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

He really does have a black nose Judy! It is quite rare. 
He also has the black pigment on his eyelids, lips, ears, and paw pads!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Didn't you have a cat that looked like my Baby, what happened to her? :?


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I did.....I actually did post about the issues with her on here quite frequently. Unfortunately due to extreme behavioral issues she had to be rehomed. We really feel we did all we could and it broke my heart to do it but I knew it was best for her and us. It is a long story and I am sure if you search for it in this forum you will find it if you want to know.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry  , what was her name again? She was so beautiful  .


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Her name is Lily. She is beautiful and I do miss her a lot. She did look a lot like your baby.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm sorry, but I cannot find the specific thread  , can you point me to it? I would like to read about what happened.


----------

